
Ask HN: Being a hacker, which books engaged your inquisitive mind the most? - althaffe
This is a broad category but I hope that&#x27;s fine. Looking for mostly non-fiction recommendations, but mandatory fiction reads are welcome too.<p>The keywords here are &#x27;fascinating&#x27; and &#x27;stimulating&#x27;. I hope that gives you an idea. Hackers by Steven Levy, Fermat&#x27;s theorem, Digital Gold, American Kingpin, 1984 etc fits the bill perfectly for me. As for anime&#x2F;manga, Liar game and Death note were the unbeatable.<p>&#x27;Godel, Escher, Bach&#x27; is on my list, but can&#x27;t decide on Neal Stephenson&#x27;s books due to the mixed reviews.<p>So which books fascinated you the most?
======
fpalmans
The Master and his Emissary by Iain McGilchrist.
[http://iainmcgilchrist.com/the-master-and-his-
emissary/](http://iainmcgilchrist.com/the-master-and-his-emissary/)

~~~
althaffe
This looks interesting

------
koozz
"Reversing, Secrets of Reverse Engineering" by Eldad Eilam is a nice read.
Interesting stuff!

~~~
althaffe
Intriguing.

------
wprapido
Speaking of Stephenson, "Cryptonomicon" is a must read.

~~~
althaffe
Bought it today :)

------
rurban
SICP still

